# 1955 schwinn american



## Schmity03 (Aug 12, 2017)

Just finished putting together this 1955 schwinn american. I'm in search for the rear rack...!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 12, 2017)

same chain guard as my "lightweight" _RACER_


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 12, 2017)

I don't think the 55 American came with any racks, front or rear. I believe the first middleweight bike to be factory equipped with a rear carrier was the early 57 Jag.


----------



## Schmity03 (Aug 12, 2017)

funny you say that because it didn't have racks when I bought it and i wasnt sure if  i should put them on or not hmm..


----------



## Schmity03 (Aug 12, 2017)

When I first brought it home


----------



## Schmity03 (Aug 12, 2017)

Original westwind s7 tires and original tubes they still hold air. I took them off and put them in storage


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 12, 2017)

Just build it the way you want it. The Westwinds were not on any 1955 middleweights, not around yet. It would have originally came with Tornado tires.


----------



## 56 Vette (Aug 13, 2017)

Looking good! Joe


----------

